# Body Powder- how/where to apply??



## anjanasadil (Apr 28, 2009)

so, as the weather is getting more hot,humid and muggy outside, i thought a better way to stay fresh would be to use some scented body powder. however, i find it kind of messy to apply, which also leads to the problem of WHERE to apply it since its so messy? so, do any of u ladies have recs on how and where u usually apply it? and how do u keep it from getting all over your clothes!! lol. thanks in advance!

bump


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2009)

If you want to use it to stay fresh and it's scented, i would say use it on your decollete, and where you sweat the most, underarms, feet, hands... I don't use a body powder so i can only guess, but for my decollete i would use a powder brush, and elsewhere i would put some in my hand and try to rub it into my skin (kind of like what you do with talc in gymnastics).


----------



## beezleB (May 1, 2009)

The best time and place to apply it is while sitting on your bed, right before you make it. Then you get all that delicious powder fluffed all over your sheets, and when you crawl into bed that night...mmm...cool, scented sheets!


----------



## toastedonions (May 4, 2009)

If it's a shimmery powder, I'd say the best place is across your collar bones and shoulders. It's very seductive, and anything around your neck or chest will hold a scent better because of your body heat. If it gets a little messy, who cares? There's plenty of surface to catch the excess while looking and smelling gorgeous.


----------



## McRubel (May 4, 2009)

The times I've worn powder I applied it to my trunk area--front and back.


----------



## MissMaryMac (May 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The times I've worn powder I applied it to my trunk area--front and back. me too, and then be careful when slipping on your clothes


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2009)

I use shower-to-shower every day.. just about everywhere below my neck...


----------

